# Ip841



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Finishing this rod for a friend. Tried to use the colors of his scooter...light green, black, copper, and chrome. Thanks to Doug and Doc for help on the logo weave! Black microwave spinners/black wraps...nothing real flashy.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That is beautiful. Everything looks perfect.
Pat


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jerry.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I really like those acrylic accents. Good looking weaves also.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is so good, I thought that was a sticker! Perfect! Among the best I have ever seen!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice rod!!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Jerry, that is nice. Anybody would be proud to have it. Well done.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nothing flashy???????? Sir that is beautiful! Awesome job!!!!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

That came out great. Really like yours grips and weave work.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow , man O man what a nice Rod. SOLID in my books


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome build Mr Jerry!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Clean as always. You just keep improving on your handles too.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Great job, really like the bur work.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks great Jerry!!!


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Very good looking rod.

-hook


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Really came out great Jerry. You done um proud with this one.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

SWEET, great work Jerry.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Love it on ALL levels. Great workmanship


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Man that is fantastic work!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! I'll close it out w/ this...completely missed on the "Lt green", working from memory. Finally got a pic of his scooter. Oh well, at least he got the nickel in the butt.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Well... I think he should just repaint the bike to match the rod... Still an outstanding show of talent!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree. I think the fenders need repainting. Good looking rod.


----------

